#ubuntu-ke 2013-03-14
<ajczapiewski> hey
<ajczapiewski> hellooooo
<grantbow> hello
<grantbow> it's pretty quiet in here most days right now.
<ajczapiewski> hey
<ajczapiewski> is it usually busier?
#ubuntu-ke 2013-03-15
<grantbow> I hope it will get busier but quiet is usual
<ajczapiewski> hey man so do you help with ubuntu?
<ajczapiewski> hello peeps
#ubuntu-ke 2013-03-16
<grantbow> ajczapiewski: yes, I kicked off some Ubuntu Hours at iHub when I visited Nairobi in 2011. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grantbow
<ajczapiewski> huh
<ajczapiewski> oh thats cool
<ajczapiewski> well im trying to get in contact with some tech people in kenya and find out about the scene there. i've joined skunkworks but would be good to chat to someone who could explain the scene a bit
